# Mini-van for Courier and moonlight UberXL



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

Hello,

I'm considering selling my 2005 Honda Accord V6 with 122k miles for about $4000-4500, because I want a nice Mini-van or hatchback with plenty of cargo space for a courier job I have. I also want something that I could use for Uber XL.

Do you think a Volvo XC-70 station wagon could work for both if I put a twin jump seat in the back?

Either way, I'm leaning towards a year ~2007 minivan with 100k-130k miles. I don't want to spend much more than the price I sell my Accord for.

There are lots of Chrysler Town&Country vans listed on craigslist in my area. Are those reliable? How about Caravan? Voyager?

What is the best: Caravan, Voyager or Town & Country?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

All three of those are near identical except options available with the town and country having more options standard.


----------



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

Or would a Toyota Sienna be a better choice?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

crowsandcats said:


> Or would a Toyota Sienna be a better choice?


The Toyota and Honda have higher reliability but you can get a T&C for 15-17k with low miles vs 23-25k for the other 2. If it is for work purposes my choice is the cheaper and the 3.6l engine in them has been pretty solid.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

crowsandcats said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm considering selling my 2005 Honda Accord V6 with 122k miles for about $4000-4500, because I want a nice Mini-van or hatchback with plenty of cargo space for a courier job I have. I also want something that I could use for Uber XL.
> 
> ...


^^^
Forget the XC70... I had one. 
And that rear seat is facing backwards and can only be entered through the rear door with a really high step over to get in.... sort of like stepping into the trunk of a car. 
If you think drunks vomit now, just seat them facing backwards.


----------



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

limepro said:


> The Toyota and Honda have higher reliability but you can get a T&C for 15-17k with low miles vs 23-25k for the other 2. If it is for work purposes my choice is the cheaper and the 3.6l engine in them has been pretty solid.


I just don't want to have to pay for anything other than routine maintenance. I'm looking for something in the $5k price range, so chances is are it will already have plenty of miles on it.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

crowsandcats said:


> I just don't want to have to pay for anything other than routine maintenance. I'm looking for something in the $5k price range, so chances is are it will already have plenty of miles on it.


For that price range and Uber compliant you would be looking at an older, high mileage kia, dodge or Chevy and even then make sure to get both Carfax and autocheck to look for frame damage.


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

Find a couple grand more and get the Toyota or Honda. If you're going brand new, the Dodge/Chrysler vans are fine... but at 100-120k miles you're asking for trouble. You'll be doing more than just routine maintenance, there's a reason the Toyota/Honda vans hold their value so much better -- they last. Particularly if you're doing 2 driving jobs.. you'll be putting a lot of miles on, pretty soon that 100k miles will be 150k.


----------



## sarah ava (Nov 18, 2015)

yes this very suitable vehicle


----------



## UberGNVPartner (Oct 20, 2015)

crowsandcats said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm considering selling my 2005 Honda Accord V6 with 122k miles for about $4000-4500, because I want a nice Mini-van or hatchback with plenty of cargo space for a courier job I have. I also want something that I could use for Uber XL.
> 
> ...


Have you considered Ford Transit Connect Wagon? 4 cylinder, better mpg than minivan, third row seating, fold flat seats, removable seats, and leather option. I found a used one here, 1000 miles, 2015, for $20k.


----------

